# Pentyrch hunt



## muffinino (6 October 2006)

Has anybody/does anybody hunt with the Pentyrch? It's my local hunt and is hackable to so me and another girl on our yard are thinking of hunting with them this season. I'd just like to know if anyone is going with them this year - we are both new to it (I posted the 'Hunt Virgin' post a while ago). I've been in touch with secretary and have the details just wanted honest opinions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2006)

The Pentyrch Hunt are a really nice group of people.  Not the smartest hunt - but that's not the end of the world.

They don't have a huge amount of country any more which is a shame - but they do make the most of their weekday meets, and try to have as much fun as possible.

I assume that you keep horses in or around Pentyrch which means that you'll be able to hack to a few meets.  However, you will need transport for the majority of the days as they don't meet weekly in Pentyrch.

If you do join them for a day locally - then you will hunt around the Garth Mountain, Efailisaf, or Rhwsisin.

If you do have transport - you may want to also consider a few days out with the Glamorgan or the Curre.  Much bigger countries, and smarter hunts.  The Curre is very friendly - the Glamorgan think rather a lot of themsevles!!


----------



## muffinino (6 October 2006)

My yard is by the Wenallt - the secretary said they meet at Wenallt Farm (about 20 mins) and The Black Cock (about 1hr) which isn't too bad. Having just checked out the Curre on MFHA they might be a bit far to travel (we would have to hire transport) but the Glamorgan are fairly close, although not hackable to. I will email them.
The other hunt quite close by is the Tredegar Farmers, which might be hackable (as it happens I'm from Tredegar where it was founded). Does anyone have info on it? I have a number for them but not sure of their country.


----------



## Amymay (6 October 2006)

My yard is by the Wenallt
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, that's better then.  I was trying to put a positive spin on hunting around Pentyrch itself - but don't - it's rubbish!!

Where you are is much better.


----------

